

Show HN: PitchGrub – an elevator pitch generator for startups - shantkiraz
http://pitchgrub.com/

======
shantkiraz
Hi guys,

Shant here, one of the founders of PitchGrub. We had a little hackathon over
the weekend and launched the mvp last night. I woke up this morning to
discover that it somehow landed on the frontpage of Product Hunt which was
awesome to see.

I'd love to see what HN thinks of the app, all feedback is welcome :-)

